# Returning pkgs, how do we prove it?!



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

So, I had 3 pkgs to same apartment complex (2 to same customer). Instructions said to deliver to leasing office. Office was dark, locked up tight, and no one anywhere in sight. Returned to wh at the end of my route. Put them on a rack labeled "attempted". Rcv'd email today saying I didn't return them. This system sucks. We should be able to check in pkgs we couldn't deliver, something to prove we returned them. This is in Vegas. Is the same system in place everywhere?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

In Phoenix, they just get tossed on a unattended cart as well. I don't usually bring anything back, but the few times I have there wasn't any problem.

I would take a picture of the returns sitting on the cart (with the TBA# legible) for "proof" if I ever needed it, don't know if it would help or not.

g


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If these were marked same on the label and after 5 even if says leasing office I still try knocking at the door


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

I rarely have returns, and am consistently 100% on weekly summaries. When I explained how and where I returned them in my response, their reply was

"Hello,

We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.

Best regards"

Really?

Triggered.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

You gotta put a spell on that rack: _Hocus pocus!_


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Brought packages back many times and never had a problem. Are you sure you put them on the returns rack?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

I had an issue with a package never being scanned back in by one of the warehouse staff a few months ago. Ever since that day I started taking pictures of the packages (label/TBA visible) on the warehouse return rack to cover my ass.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Brought packages back many times and never had a problem. Are you sure you put them on the returns rack?


Yeah. Like I said, it had a sign labeled "attempted". And the "Unattempted" rack was beside it.



x4me2 said:


> I had an issue with a package never being scanned back in by one of the warehouse staff a few months ago. Ever since that day I started taking pictures of the packages (label/TBA visible) on the warehouse return rack to cover my ass.


That's a good idea. I def will from now on.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> That's a good idea. I def will from now on.


But knowing Amazon, even with proof, you'll still receive the "....does not change our original determination" email. I've been doing this gig for about year now and lurking this message board for quite some time also so I'm sure most will agree.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> But knowing Amazon, even with proof, you'll still receive the "....does not change our original determination" email. I've been doing this gig for about year now and lurking this message board for quite some time also so I'm sure most will agree.


I agree.

The only other (better) solution would be to stand there and refuse to leave until a Vest comes over and you can watch them scan it back in for yourself.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> So, I had 3 pkgs to same apartment complex (2 to same customer). Instructions said to deliver to leasing office. Office was dark, locked up tight, and no one anywhere in sight. Returned to wh at the end of my route. Put them on a rack labeled "attempted". Rcv'd email today saying I didn't return them. This system sucks. We should be able to check in pkgs we couldn't deliver, something to prove we returned them. This is in Vegas. Is the same system in place everywhere?


They need somebody to scan return pkgs right away and they should update the system to have return drop right away from driver itenirary when they get scanned by wh employees or a message on the app showing return pakages success!
But as of right now they blame the drivers for all amazon problems !!! Y? Go figure!!


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

They should have a system set up like red box or some libraries where items get scanned entering the slot and outsiders don't have access


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have not had any go missing from the Las Vegas racks, but can see how easily it could happen. Sometimes, they don't come off my itinerary for several hours. It used to be longer. I would complete a second block and the app would tell me to return to the DC. Because according to the system I still had returns from my first block which I dropped off 4 hours earlier.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

I had 3 returns again today (Henderson City Hall is closed on Fridays ). Was told by a vest to put them in one of the "laundry bins". No rack. I didn't even bother taking a picture. I was 3 hours late starting my route. My daughter was in an accident and texted me while I was doing my pickup. Had 3 left to scan, she wasn't injured but car wasnt drivable, so I finished scanning and drove straight to her. By the time I got back to the wh this afternoon, I was exhausted and ready to get my a** home.



Lui said:


> They should have a system set up like red box or some libraries where items get scanned entering the slot and outsiders don't have access


That would be awesome.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Go work in a warehouse where the returns get scanned right away, ie: DLA3, DLA9.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Go work in a warehouse where the returns get scanned right away, ie: DLA3, DLA9.


But we live in Las Vegas. Are you stupid?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

tone17 said:


> But we live in Las Vegas. Are you stupid?


The heat in vegas must be getting to you if you think I meant working at those actual warehouses.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

I have perhaps only a slightly related question. So normally at pickup I scan every individual package and count them, checking them against the number on the paper sheet. Sometimes it's maybe 1-2 packages off more or less. Either way I always try to deliver all my packages. If I missed scanning one at the facility or for some reason its not in my route, and realize it partway through, I just click pick up package and scan it so it gets added to my itinerary. But here's the thing if I deliver what I believe is the second to last package, and then it says well done, you've finished your block. But then I have the remaining package that I want to deliver. I can't scan it to deliver it or return it to station and I can't call support because the Call Support option only shows up when you are checked into a shift. I could 1. just go ahead and deliver it without scanning since usually the destination is nearby OR 2. return it to the station w/o scanning it and just tell someone. But the station can be up to 45 minutes out of my way. OR 3. Keep the package for myself because as far as Amazon knows I never picked it up. So far this has happened only twice. Both times I went for option 1.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Let me give you the golden ticket: Amazon Logistics
1 (877) 252-2701

When they answer and ask for your name and email address, just tell them you're a flex driver and what the problem is. I can't tell you how many times I've had to use this number. Also, you get someone in the US, not India or wherever. Every single time I've gone thru an Indian operator, my problem NEVER gets resolved. Not even once. But the number above gets the job done 100% of the time.

So, in your scenario, just tell them you finished your route and have a pkg leftover, and that you can deliver it. If you're sitting in front of the house, they can assign it to you and mark it as delivered.


----------

